# Urgent help appreciated - sick gourami



## pudding (Jan 25, 2012)

Good morning all, we woke up to find our male dwarf gourami sick. He's on his side at the top of the tank, breathing fast, but not moving apart from that. Anything left to do?

We recently moved and have no access to testing equipment or an open LFS (small towns on weekends aren't particularly helpful). 

60l tank, temp at 25C, other inhabitants (tetras, Amano shrimp and the female gourami) seem fine. Last water change done on Tuesday, do a 10% every week.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

It's hard to tell - it looks like his scales are 'pineconing' a bit - a symptom of kidney failure. I don't think there's much you can do (unfortunately) as that is usually an end of the line type symptom.


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

I know I will get some angry comments with what I'm going to say but here goes.
I have found that trying to treat VERY sick fish is a nobel gesture but usually has limited success. On the rare occasion I have a very sick fish I use the ice water method to put it out of its misery. Besides the high cost of medications, setting up a hospital tank, infecting other fish if left in the community tank, possible effects on plants etc, I would rather replace the fish. 
There are exceptions. Very expensive or rare fish, fish you are very attached to or fish with very simple problems. Bottom line, Mix your fish wisely, do water testing and lots of water changes ( 10% weekly is not enough. Do 25%to 30%). Just my opinion.


----------

